# Errore con emerge kdebase

## decabrista

Ho un problema con emerge kdebase:

!!! ERROR: kde-base/kdelibs-3.4.3-r1 failed.                                    

!!! Function kde_src_compile, Line 213, Exitcode 2

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

Prima avevo già dato emerge--sync e emerge imlib.

Grazie.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Devi dare almeno 20 linee sopra a quell'errore

----------

## Luca89

 *Quote:*   

> !!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message. 

 

Te lo dice pure questo messaggio, dovresti postare un po di righe in più e un po di informazioni sul tuo sistema, come ad esempio "emerge --info".

----------

## pjphem

 *decabrista wrote:*   

> Ho un problema con emerge kdebase:
> 
> !!! ERROR: kde-base/kdelibs-3.4.3-r1 failed.                                    
> 
> !!! Function kde_src_compile, Line 213, Exitcode 2
> ...

 

Ho incontrato lo stesso problema nelle "liboil" mentre emergevo kde,

Ho risolto emergendo la nuova varsione di gcc: gcc-3.4.5 e dopo aver configurato la nuova versione come gcc predefinito tramite: "gcc-config" ho rilanciato emerge kde, e tutto è andato abuon fine.

gcc-config -l (per vedere le versioni di gcc installate).

gcc-config numero (per scegliere la versione da usare).

----------

## decabrista

informazioni sul mio sistema:

```
[color=green][/color]virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2                                                  

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"                                                           

AUTOCLEAN="yes"                                                                

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                      

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp"                                                   

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                       CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"                                                    

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"                       

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp"                                                 

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"                                                

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"                          

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"                                                           

MAKEOPTS="-j2"                                                                  

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"                                                  

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"                                                       

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"                                                          

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"                                  

USE="x86 X alsa apm arts audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdr crypt cups dvd eds emboss encode esd expat fam foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk2 hal idn imlib ipv6 jpeg kde lcms ldap libg++ libwww mad mikmod mng motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline sdl spell ssl tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev vorbis xml2 xmms xv zlib userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"                

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY                              
```

riporto l'errore:

```
[color=green][/color]3.4/lib -version-info 6:0:2 -no-undefined -Wl,--no-undefined -Wl,--allow-shlib-undefined -L/usr/kde/3.4/lib -L/usr/qt/3/lib -L/usr/lib    dummy.lo kssl/libkssl.la kio/libkiocore.la kio/libksycoca.la bookmarks/libkbookmarks.la kfile/libkfile.la ../kdeui/libkdeui.la ../kdesu/libkdesu.la ../kwallet/client/libkwalletclient.la -lz -lfam                                     

grep: /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130/libstdc++.la: No such file or directory                               /bin/sed: can't read /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130/libstdc++.la: No such file or directory  

libtool: link: `/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130/libstdc++.la' is not a valid libtool archive   

make[3]: *** [libkio.la] Error 1                                               

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdelibs-3.4.3-r1/work/kdelibs-3.4.3/kio'                                        

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1   

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdelibs-3.4.3-r1/work/kdelibs-3.4.3/kio'  

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1    

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdelibs-3.4.3-r1/work/kdelibs-3.4.3'                                                                                                                                                                           

!!! ERROR: kde-base/kdelibs-3.4.3-r1 failed.

!!! Function kde_src_compile, Line 213, Exitcode 2                              

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make                                    

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

Edit Cazzantonio ---- Usiamo il bbcode per favore? Se non sai cos'è o come funziona (legittimo) sono disposto a spiegartelo via pm

----------

## decabrista

dopo emerge gcc-3.4.5 mi da il seguente errore:

!!! Problem in sys-devel/gcc-3.4.5 dependencies.

!!! "Specific key requires an operator (sys-devel/gcc-3.4.5) (try adding an '=')" exceptions

----------

## Luca89

Credo che il tuo errore dipenda da un passaggio a gcc 3.4.4 fatto male. Leggiti questa [1] guida. Il passaggio al 3.4.5 te lo sconsiglio perchè si tratta software ancora in testing, è entrato da poco tempo in portage e non è stato inserito per l'architettura x86 quindi potrebbe causare più danni che altro.

[1] http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gcc-upgrading.xml

----------

## Cadoro

Il problema di kdebase aggiornato all'ultimo portage è che le librerie installate di gcc molto probabilmente le avrai nella directory /usr/lib/i686* quindi per risolvere il tuo problema è sufficiente creare un link simbolico nella directory lib/gcc/ :

ln -s i686-pc-linux-gnu i386-pc-linux-gnu

Saluti Giorgio

----------

## Luca89

Una soluzione più pulita forse potrebbe essere anche quella di usare fix_libtool_files.sh.

----------

## decabrista

 *Cadoro wrote:*   

> Il problema di kdebase aggiornato all'ultimo portage è che le librerie installate di gcc molto probabilmente le avrai nella directory /usr/lib/i686* quindi per risolvere il tuo problema è sufficiente creare un link simbolico nella directory lib/gcc/ :
> 
> ln -s i686-pc-linux-gnu i386-pc-linux-gnu
> 
> Saluti Giorgio

 

la directory lib/gcc/ non esiste.Che faccio?

----------

## Cadoro

la directory lib la trovi in usr quindi dalla radice hai /usr/lib/gcc......

ln -s /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu e vedrai che risolvi.

Per Luca89: lo script fix_libtool_files.sh cosa fa? Spero non rinomini la cartella e il path nell'environ per la ricerca delle lib?!?!:)Dove si trova? Me lo Posti??

Ciao

----------

## decabrista

 *Cadoro wrote:*   

> la directory lib la trovi in usr quindi dalla radice hai /usr/lib/gcc......
> 
> ln -s /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu e vedrai che risolvi.
> 
> Per Luca89: lo script fix_libtool_files.sh cosa fa? Spero non rinomini la cartella e il path nell'environ per la ricerca delle lib?!?!:)Dove si trova? Me lo Posti??
> ...

 

Ho creato il link simbolico ma il problema rimane.

in precedenza avevo anche dato: fix_libtool_files.sh spero di non aver fatto casino.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

calmi: andrà ttto bene  :Very Happy:  [forse]

0) decabrista posta per favore l'output di 

```
emerge info
```

 COMPLETO. Quello da te postato sopra è castrato delle prime 10 righe, che nel ns. caso son fondamentali per darti una mano nella risoluzione del tuo problema [leggi sotto]

1) Il problema per esperienza sembra causato dal fatto che si fa riferimento a libstdc++ ma questo nella posizione indicata dal sistema non c'è. Possibili cause dell'errore sono la mancata o parziale migrazione ad un GCC più nuovo rispetto al 3.3.5 a cui fa riferimento il tuo sistema. A questo proposito, consiglio di seguire la guida relativa all'aggiornamento del GCC presente tra la DOCUMENTAZIONE UFFICIALE DI GENTOO come consigliato da luca89. Nel caso l'inglese fosse un problema, babelfish c'è.

2) Per favore non postare soluzioni tecnosciamaniche tipo ingannare GCC linkando librerie a muzzo o consigliando l'installazione di pacchetti ancora in testing di componenti così vitali come il GCC

3) 

```
# equery b /sbin/fix_libtool_files.sh

[ Searching for file(s) /sbin/fix_libtool_files.sh in *... ]

sys-devel/gcc-3.4.4-r1 (/sbin/fix_libtool_files.sh)
```

 Il suo uso è spiegato nella guida sull'upgrade del GCC. 

4) Fondamentale è non fare nulla se non si sa cosa si sta facendo

5) il link cerca in alto a SX ne sa SEMPRE una più di noi. Basta cercare e guardate che si trova  :Razz:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-279020.html

----------

## Cadoro

 *decabrista wrote:*   

>  *Cadoro wrote:*   la directory lib la trovi in usr quindi dalla radice hai /usr/lib/gcc......
> 
> ln -s /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu e vedrai che risolvi.
> 
> Per Luca89: lo script fix_libtool_files.sh cosa fa? Spero non rinomini la cartella e il path nell'environ per la ricerca delle lib?!?!:)Dove si trova? Me lo Posti??
> ...

 

Purtroppo non conosco cosa fa lo script

----------

## decabrista

emerge --info completo:

 *Quote:*   

>  Gentoo Base System version 1.6.12
> 
> Portage 2.0.51.22-r2 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.3.6, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 i686)
> 
> System uname: 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 i686 mobile AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+
> ...

 

Ho provato a passare da gcc 3.3.5 a gcc 3.4.4 seguendo la guida:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/gcc-upgrading.xml

ma mi sono bloccato a "revdep-rebuild --library libstdc++.so.5 --package-names" con questo errore:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gcc-config error: Could not run/locate "i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc" 
> 
> make: *** [xditview.o] Error 1 
> ...

 

gcc-config -l :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6*
> 
> [2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6-hardened
> ...

 Last edited by decabrista on Fri Feb 10, 2006 7:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Luca89

Secondo me la migliore cosa sarebbe "emerge -e world", certo ci starebbe un bel po di tempo ma credo che è l'unico modo per riportare il sistema in una situazione normale dopo un cambio di CHOST. Correggetemi se sbaglio.

----------

## decabrista

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Secondo me la migliore cosa sarebbe "emerge -e world", certo ci starebbe un bel po di tempo ma credo che è l'unico modo per riportare il sistema in una situazione normale dopo un cambio di CHOST. Correggetemi se sbaglio.

 

Cioè dici di seguire la soluzione alternativa(quella più lenta) 

che propone la Guida all'aggiornamento di GCC http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/gcc-upgrading.xml

 per passare da gc 3.3 a 3.4?

----------

## Luca89

Si, perchè oltre ad aver cambiato versione di gcc hai anche cambiato chost, se non erro recentemente anche Peach aveva avuto un problema simile. Ecco il thread dove ne parla [1] e dove [2] dice di aver risolto ricompilando tutto.

[1] https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-399344.html

[2] https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-410260.html

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ok adesso la situazione è più chiara.. Come ottimamente suggerito da luca89 segui le orme di Peach e vedrai che risolverai... Le guide ufficiali Gentoo son sempre un passo avanti  :Very Happy: 

----------

## decabrista

Ho seguito i suggerimento e seguendo la guida sono passato a gcc 3.4.4 ma il problema con kde rimane:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION    
> 
> -o libkio.la -rpath /usr/kde/3.4/lib -version-info 6:0:2 -no-undefined -Wl,--no-undefined -Wl,--allow-shlib-undefined -L/usr/kde/3.4/lib -L/usr/qt/3/lib -L/usr/lib     
> ...

 

riporto emerge --info:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14
> 
> Portage 2.0.54 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 i686)
> ...

 

gcc-config -l:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4 *
> 
>  [2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4-hardened
> ...

 

----------

## Luca89

Prova a riemergere libtool o/e a usare fix_libtool_files.sh.

----------

## decabrista

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Prova a riemergere libtool o/e a usare fix_libtool_files.sh.

 

Già fatto,non cambia nulla stesso errore:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION 
> 
> -o libkio.la -rpath /usr/kde/3.4/lib -version-info 6:0:2 -no-undefined -Wl,--no-undefined -Wl,--allow-shlib-undefined -L/usr/kde/3.4/lib -L/usr/qt/3/lib -L/usr/lib 
> ...

 

----------

## randomaze

 *decabrista wrote:*   

>  *Luca89 wrote:*   Prova a riemergere libtool o/e a usare fix_libtool_files.sh. 
> 
> Già fatto,non cambia nulla stesso errore:
> 
> 

 

Come hai usato fix_libtool_files.sh ?

----------

## decabrista

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *decabrista wrote:*    *Luca89 wrote:*   Prova a riemergere libtool o/e a usare fix_libtool_files.sh. 
> 
> Già fatto,non cambia nulla stesso errore:
> 
>  
> ...

 

ho usato:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> fix_libtool_files.sh 3.3.5-20050130

 

----------

## Cadoro

cavolo ragazzi io soltanto aggiungendo il link ho risolto tutto senza problemi..Culo?!?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

[MOD]@decabrista: usa il bbcode [code][/code] per il codice anziche' utilizzare [quote][/quote] e mettere il testo in verde[/MOD]

----------

## Luca89

 *Cadoro wrote:*   

> cavolo ragazzi io soltanto aggiungendo il link ho risolto tutto senza problemi..Culo?!?

 

Il tuo metodo potrebbe andare bene ma ricordati che è un workaround non una soluzione vera e propria.  :Wink: 

----------

## decabrista

Ho dato il comando:

```
fix_libtool_files.sh 3.3.5-20050130 --oldarch i386-pc-linux-gnu
```

come suggerito nel thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-279020.html

e adesso mi segnala quest'errore che mi sembra diverso dal precedente:

```

.libs/kdatarequest_impl.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTCN4Arts17KDataRequest_implE132_NS_14StdSynthModuleE+0xb8): undefined reference to `virtual thunk to Arts::StdSynthModule::streamEnd()'     .libs/kdatarequest_impl.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTVN4Arts17KDataRequest_implE+0xe8): undefined reference to `virtual thunk to Arts::StdSynthModule::autoSuspend()'  .libs/kdatarequest_impl.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTVN4Arts17KDataRequest_implE+0xec): undefined reference to `virtual thunk to Arts::StdSynthModule::start()'        .libs/kdatarequest_impl.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTVN4Arts17KDataRequest_implE+0xf0): undefined reference to `virtual thunk to Arts::StdSynthModule::stop()'         .libs/kdatarequest_impl.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTVN4Arts17KDataRequest_implE+0xf8): undefined reference to `virtual thunk to Arts::StdSynthModule::streamStart()'  

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status 

make[3]: *** [libartskde.la] Error 1 

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdelibs-3.4.3-r1/work/kdelibs-3.4.3/arts/kde'   

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1                 

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdelibs-3.4.3-r1/work/kdelibs-3.4.3/arts'       

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1                 

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdelibs-3.4.3-r1/work/kdelibs-3.4.3'            

make: *** [all] Error 2                                                                                                                           

!!! ERROR: kde-base/kdelibs-3.4.3-r1 failed.                                  

!!! Function kde_src_compile, Line 213, Exitcode 2                              

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make                                    

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.                 
```

----------

## johond

stesso problema (parlo dell'ultimo), non è che sai dirmi come hai risolto ?

----------

## Cadoro

hai reinstallato kdelibs?

Prova kdelibs-3.5.0-r1Last edited by Cadoro on Fri Feb 24, 2006 4:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## johond

veramente il problema esce proprio nel compilare kdelibs..

----------

## johond

 *Cadoro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Prova kdelibs-3.5.0-r1

 

sto facendo un emerge -Dvu world quindi dovrebbe andare bene quella versione...

----------

